# Eggs



## Cheese (Mar 13, 2004)

How long can I keep eggs in the fridge after cooking. I'm looking to precook them for the whole week every Sunday. Anyone have any words on this?

Thanks


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

After a few days they taste rubbery to me. I eat them within 2-3 days.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 13, 2004)

Will they kill me if I eat them 7 days later?


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 13, 2004)

No, they won't kill you.  I've actually kept hard boiled eggs in my fridge for over a week.  Just make sure that you don't cook anymore than you think you will eat in a week.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 13, 2004)

Awesome. Thanks for the input you 2. Time to start cooking for the week!


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 14, 2004)

why not just drink them raw? it takes 3 seconds and just tastes a little salty. seems better than trying to choke down cold rubbry ones.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Willdebeast *_
> why not just drink them raw? it takes 3 seconds and just tastes a little salty. seems better than trying to choke down cold rubbry ones.


I don't think I have Rocky's eye of the tiger. Just couldn't stomach eating raw eggs 2 times a day.


----------



## Genetic Freak (Mar 14, 2004)

are scrambled eggs bad? I love scrambled eggs


----------



## Cheese (Mar 14, 2004)

I scramble 3 egg whites with 3 oz of 93% lean beef. The fat from the beef keeps the eggs from sticking so I don't use butter. For EFA's I add a teaspoon of Udo's Oil after cooking it. Mmmm Mmmm Good


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Willdebeast *_
> why not just drink them raw? it takes 3 seconds and just tastes a little salty. seems better than trying to choke down cold rubbry ones.



if you don't cook them you could get salmonella.


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 14, 2004)

1in 30000 eggs


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Willdebeast *_
> 1in 30000 eggs



where did you come up with that number? Even with that high number, if you eat two raw eggs a day for twenty years you have a 25% chance of getting salmonella. Even with that low number of contaminated eggs, I'd rather just cook them.

I read a government page that said "one in 50 average consumers could be exposed to a contaminated egg each year. If that egg is thoroughly cooked, the Salmonella organisms will be destroyed and will not make the person sick."


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 14, 2004)

that's american eggs, i don't know about canadien diary products.


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> that's american eggs, i don't know about canadien diary products.


http://www.mercola.com/2002/nov/13/eggs.htm


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 15, 2004)

chug alug


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> that's american eggs, i don't know about canadien dairy products.


----------



## Spency234 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Willdebeast *_
> chug alug




What do you eat your raw eggs with??  Do you just crack em into a glass and chug em down??  Or do you mix them with something else.


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 15, 2004)

What about drinking egg beaters?  You can't get salmonella from them no matter how many bottles you drink can you?


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 15, 2004)

Egg Beaters are made with real eggs so I imagine the possibility is still there to get salmonella poisoning. As for the difference between American and Canadian dairy products, chickens are chickens. They don't have a nationality. The threat of salmonella poisoning comes from egss laid by sick chickens or damaged eggs in the carton. 

I would never eat raw eggs, regardless of the odds.


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Egg Beaters are made with real eggs so I imagine the possibility is still there to get salmonella poisoning. As for the difference between American and Canadian dairy products, chickens are chickens. They don't have a nationality. The threat of salmonella poisoning comes from egss laid by sick chickens or damaged eggs in the carton.
> 
> I would never eat raw eggs, regardless of the odds.



This is taken from the egg beaters website:


Q.  Do you have to be careful handling and cooking Egg Beaters?

A.  Unlike traditional whole eggs, all egg alternative products are pasteurized, eliminating the threat of serious illness or death by salmonella poisoning. This means people can safely eat Caesar salad dressing, protein shakes or other foods that traditionally contain uncooked eggs that would otherwise increase their risk of exposure to dangerous salmonella bacteria."


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 15, 2004)

Good to know I suppose. I just knew they were made with real eggs, I never considered 'eating' them uncooked though.


----------



## derekisdman (Mar 15, 2004)

Yeah I don't know if I can stomach them either, I guess i'll have to see


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by CanaDan *_
> Egg Beaters are made with real eggs so I imagine the possibility is still there to get salmonella poisoning. As for the difference between American and Canadian dairy products, chickens are chickens. They don't have a nationality. The threat of salmonella poisoning comes from egss laid by sick chickens or damaged eggs in the carton.
> 
> I would never eat raw eggs, regardless of the odds.



All chickens are chickens but salmonella can be more common in some places than others. I read that there are more chickens with salmonella in the northeast parts of the U.S.


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spency234 *_
> What do you eat your raw eggs with??  Do you just crack em into a glass and chug em down??  Or do you mix them with something else.



I will buy cartons of whites and drink 250ml (8 whites) and throw in 2 whole eggs on top. the whites in the carton are just like thick salty water.


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> that's american eggs, i don't know about canadien diary products.


are eggs dairy?


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2004)

I put raw eggs in my blender with the protein shake.


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Willdebeast *_
> are eggs dairy?



technically no, but in grocery stores they are always in the dairy section.


----------



## CanaDan (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm getting confused with all this banter...which came first, the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 15, 2004)

Better wash those egg shells or you might get chicken poop in ya mouth.


----------



## Skate67 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Nuclear Blast *_
> Better wash those egg shells or you might get chicken poop in ya mouth.



correct me if im wrong,  but from what i remember learning in grade school was that chickens dont shit the eggs outta their ass


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 15, 2004)

No, but have you ever gotten a carton of eggs and noticed a little bit of chicken crap on one of the eggs?  Now, don't deny it...it happens to all of us who buy eggs once in a while.  You know, when you lift the egg up out of its little hole and "bam" there it is..a little greenish poop on the bottom of the shell.  And chickens sit on eggs and the eggs "are" close to the pooper shooter!


----------



## Cheese (Mar 16, 2004)

I used to have chickens and I collected eggs every morning. When they are fresh from under the chicken I have noticed a bit of crap on them and I noticed that the eggs are not white. However, before eggs hit the store they are cleaned extensively. I myself have not been able to identify a turd on an egg from the store. Just my experience.


----------



## Willdebeast (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ST240 *_
> correct me if im wrong,  but from what i remember learning in grade school was that chickens dont shit the eggs outta their ass


----------

